# Spay incision broke open!



## ladyj2

Hi all,

Had a 6mo kitten spayed a week ago Friday. I thought everything was healing fine but by Thurs the kids noticed a tiny hole, by this Friday it grew and I stuck a little peroxide on it and took her to Dr. today. By today it had grown much bigger and you could see infection had set in. I had taken her to a spay clinic for the spay and regular vet for this problem. I didn't tell this vet that she had been spayed over a week ago. He said we had to leave the hole open because of the infection. He said if the interior stitches came undone her insides could possibly come out and that I am lucky that the incision site is rather small. Well, now I am concerned about her intestines falling out ....especially on a Sunday!!

My question is....what are the chances of the inner stiches breaking open, especially since surgery was over a week ago? 
I thought maybe the vet didn't realize that and I thought the inner stiches healed first. She now has an e collar so she can't get at them.

I am taking her for a recheck on Monday but am nervous...Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q

I would just keep an eye on her and contain her to make sure she doesn't jump. I wonder if you could call the vet and ask about putting a tube sock, with the foot cut off, around her middle just to hold things together. The incision could still be left open to drain, but the sock would catch everything and provide support...
Couldn't hurt to ask?
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug

Hopefully the inside stitches have healed enough so that you don't have an issue. In the meantime, I would keep her quiet as possible, keep the e-collar on her at all times and monitor her closely. I would probably confine her to a bathroom or other relatively small room to keep her from running and jumping, particularly when you can't monitor her.


----------



## jonsgirl

I think as long as you keep her e-collar on and make sure she's not playing too rough, she should be okay. From what I understand the internal stitches are done though several layers. Kota pulled her stitches out herself when she was spayed; the vet just had us bring her back to apply a little suture glue and it healed up fine. Maybe your vet was being over-dramatic, but I can't see how her insides can come out from such a short incision. Hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## morea

if it is any comfort, I had a rescue cat whose spay stitches broke open and she was fine. best wishes with this... let us know how it goes.


----------



## coaster

Mmmmmmm.......yeah.......your vet's description seems a little overly dramatic. :roll: 

But I don't see any mention of a prescription for a course of antibiotics. Your vet did prescribe that, right? If it's already infected, that would be the usual treatment.


----------



## ladyj2

You guys are great!!!! I would not be able to sleep well tonight without reassuring responses from you all. Thank-you!
I did try the sock thing and because the incision is between her legs it won't work as just a tube, so I did take a pair of knee high pantyhose and cut holes for the legs. I like the pantyhose because they are lightweight and breathable. The problem with having legs in them is that I am afraid it might make her hesitant to use her potty...she's a little emotionally unstable and skittish so I don't want to upset her in the least. I finally took it off since no one thinks her intestines will come rolling out LOL!
And yes, she is on antibiotics, I forgot to mention that.
He mentioned stitching her up after the infection clears...do you think that is necessary, couldn't she just be glued or butterfly stitched? I want the least trauma possible.
Thanks again!


----------



## coaster

I suppose that depends on the condition of the internal stitches.


----------



## jennifer2

I agree, your vets warning was a bit over-dramatic, but I think he's concerned about a hernia if the internal stitches come undone. So just a little piece sticking out rather than all falling out!
I agree, try to keep her confined to heal up.


----------

